# Dallas cowboys fans check in



## CG (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's see who supports Americas team!


----------



## apostolic777 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cowboys all the way!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cook (Nov 25, 2013)

cowboy fan here...not too confident but a fan none the less


----------



## mac10chap (Nov 25, 2013)

Die hard.  Got to go see them play Minnesota this year and going to the last game of the season against Philly


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2013)

Bump!!

Top of the fucking division boys!!!


----------



## murf23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cowboy fan >    <  The rest of us


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

I am... I want jimmy johnson back.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 27, 2013)

Much more exciting to watch on and off the field when barry switzer was the coach. 

That was some classic shit!


----------

